# Von HTML in XML mit PHP und CSS



## UnknownRetard (26. Januar 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe mittlerweile herausgefunden, wie man eine Datei von HTML in XML umwandelt.
Nun kommt jedoch die Datenbank (sprich Einsatz von PHP-Code)

*1. Weiß jemand, wie ich PHP-Code in XML umwandeln kann (Umwandlung von HTML in XML mit Datenbankzugriff)?

2. Weiß jemand, ob sich bei der Umwandlung die CSS-Datei der HTML-Datei ändert, oder die CSS-Datei keine Änderung bekommt?*

Hat jemand dafür eine Seite, die er mir empfehlen würde oder ein geeignetes Beispiel.

Danke im Vorraus!


----------

